# SMZ what do you use it for?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just thought I'd get some opinions, when I was looking through the meds we have, we have a bag of SMZ IP 272 
http://www.drugs.com/imprints/ip-272-6228.html

It's been years since I"ve used it when I worked with horses, so what's it good for with goats?

I know I've read people use it for cocci treatment? If so, what is the dosage? I'd like to write it down for future reference.

What else? Thanks for any help, I couldn't find much info on line, everything referred to humans LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I only had the liquid form and it was SMZ-TMP and that is what I use for cocci. My vet gave it to me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen the SMZ-TMP Powder.... it's a sulfa drug combined with Trimethoprim, it's also available in paste and more commonly tablets, I've never used it and really haven't done any research on it to be able to say wether or not it would be ok to use for goats with a coccidia infection, it is used for different bacterial infections in horses though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger and Liz. This is the kind they use in horses. I have no idea what to use them for LOL So I figured we wanted to treat for cocci soon just as a precaution and remember reading somewhere about using SMZ. I don't know how much would be given though. Here's the info on them:
Sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim DS 800 mg / 160 mg.


----------

